# aniversary



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

43 yrs ago today I married one hot lady who just happened to be my best friend.
Still hot and still my best friend!


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> 43 yrs ago today I married one hot lady who just happened to be my best friend.
> Still hot and still my best friend!


Congrats! I've been married for eight years. I still find my wife hot and think we get along great. AND she's really bonded well with my (her?) dog and likes my homebrew. If I could get her to like guns, fishing, Football, Hockey, and Ring sports, she'd be perfect! 

-Cheers


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

David Ruby said:


> Congrats! I've been married for eight years. I still find my wife hot and think we get along great. AND she's really bonded well with my (her?) dog and likes my homebrew. If I could get her to like guns, fishing, Football, Hockey, and Ring sports, she'd be perfect!
> 
> -Cheers



Mine's so much closer to perfect then I am I can't complain about the things she doesn't like. :lol::lol:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Congrats...my parents were married for 54 years before my mom passed, and my GF's parent's had there 47th this year...

I might end up choking my GF this football season...or she might stab me with a steak knife like she did her ex husband...
congrats


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Congrats to you and Marrianne Bob!!!

T


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't have any horror stories to share like Joby's p)...but big congrats Bob :-D:smile:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Candy Eggert said:


> .... big congrats Bob :-D:smile:



From me too! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Chris Smith (Jul 29, 2010)

Congrats to both of you .


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Good stuff. =D>


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Happy Anniversary to you both!


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Congrats Bob that is oustanding


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Awesome congrats to you both. Today many can't stick out for more then a few years what's the secret to your success?O


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

BIG congrats to you both Bob! That is definately something to be very proud of in this day! I wish you many more to come. \\/\\/\\/


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Lynda Myers said:


> Awesome congrats to you both. Today many can't stick out for more then a few years what's the secret to your success?O


Many times these days the word "awesome" is used far beyond the point of annoyance, but in this instance I cannot think of a more appropriate word! Congratulations, Bob. Also I think Lynda's question is a good one. Please don't be shy, share a few secrets with us. :-D


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Congratulations to both of you. 

David


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

Awww, congratulations Bob! Happy Anniversary


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Congrats Bob, I hope to be as lucky as you and remain married for that many years.\\/


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> Congrats...my parents were married for 54 years before my mom passed, and my GF's parent's had there 47th this year...
> 
> I might end up choking my GF this football season...or she might stab me with a steak knife like she did her ex husband...
> congrats


Joby I can't help but laugh dude, but hopely she don't go Lorena Bobbit on your ass.


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Congrats Bob! What ya doing for your anniversary?


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations to both of you . I have criticized marriage alot but deep down I'm jealous . You are truely a lucky man .


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Harry Keely said:


> Joby I can't help but laugh dude, but hopely she don't go Lorena Bobbit on your ass.


I can move pretty fast if I have to...I usually do the dishes around here, for a couple different reasons..8-[


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> I can move pretty fast if I have to...I usually do the dishes around here, for a couple different reasons..8-[


Just be glad it's a knife and not a gun . My ex just got a job as a Police Officer in a neighboring suburb . She started this past tuesday . 

I live next to the shooting range where they train . As I type I can hear her shooting . I'm getting a little nervous .


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I used to miss my ex... then my aim got better. :lol:


----------



## Margaret Wheeler (May 29, 2010)

Grats Bob! This December will be our 30th! \\/


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Congratulations Bob, your wife obviously got herself a good catch.

It's my anniversary today, but alas I cannot share good news like you.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

congratulations bob! you've obviously been well-trained, hahaha 

and "way to go" to your better half (don't forget i'll be getting down there to learn some secrets)


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Happy Anniversary Bob and???? The Mrs


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Many times these days the word "awesome" is used far beyond the point of annoyance, but in this instance I cannot think of a more appropriate word! Congratulations, Bob. Also I think Lynda's question is a good one. Please don't be shy, share a few secrets with us. :-D



Thanks all!
Wish I knew if there was a secret way of doing it but we both simply still like one another....... a LOT! :lol:
If I had to guess it's that both of us know the other's button to push in order to stir the pot and neither of us push that button. 
Our kids even think we're weird cause we never argue. 
I think the biggest reason is that we came to an agreement when we first got married.
I would make all the major decisions and she would make all the minor decisions.
To this date there have never been any major decisions to be made......:-k .......  #-o:-D


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Congrats Bob. Sounds like you have something special going on there.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Sounds like you and your wife have something really special together. Good on ya! =D>


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Thanks all!
> Wish I knew if there was a secret way of doing it but we both simply still like one another....... a LOT! :lol:
> If I had to guess it's that both of us know the other's button to push in order to stir the pot and neither of us push that button.
> Our kids even think we're weird cause we never argue.
> ...


sounds like a good plan...congrats..


----------



## Danielle Wagner (Dec 6, 2009)

Congratulations! :smile:


----------

